
Ogo, a new take on personal transportation - prawn
http://ogotechnology.com/
======
pedalpete
I wish this wasn't marketed as a 'personal transportation' device, but rather
as what it is, an improved wheelchair.

Having said that, it is also important not to ignore the foundation of the
Segway came from iBot, which was a wheelchair designed by Dean Kaman.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBOT](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBOT), It
was not a commercial success. Maybe it was too early and the market wasn't
ready, or maybe there isn't a large enough market to support this type of
device (which would be a shame).

Best of luck in this endeavor, I hope to hear about your success in the
future.

